# Glaser Blue



## moouers (Mar 8, 2008)

I am looking around for a good home defense round and came across the Glaser Blue 9mm rounds.

http://cheaperthandirt.com/73103-5555-287.html

Anybody have experience with this round? Or should I look around for a good HP instead?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

I would not hesitate loading frangible rounds for use inside a pressurized plane.

However for HD, concepts like "penetration" and "wound cavity," seems at odds with the purpose of a frangible round.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

while it might not answer your question but I gave some 45 colt to my son in law a few years back for the house gun.one night he heard a noise out back(he lives on a farm in ks) and there was a huge **** tearing up the trash.he shot it dead center and all he would say it sure made a mess of the ****:mrgreen:.
I think it would be a great round for HD....and *****.
pete


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Glaser Blue penetrates shallowly on people but will still sail through three interior walls. I don't really see the point.


----------

